# 5d3 refurb



## jasonmillard81 (May 29, 2013)

So I pulled the trigger on a 5d3.

My Rokinon 85 1.4 and tamron 17-50 for my 60d won't work. Any suggestions for video? Prime vs Zoom? Tamron 24-70 looks like a good deal?

also can I get good audio with rode ntg2 directly into camera? Or should I keep it going into my h4n?

any good mono pods ? Is manfrotto the on,y viable option?


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 29, 2013)

Actually, the Rokinon/Samyang/Bower 85mm is EF mount, so you can use it on your 5d3. It'll just be 85mm portrait length, rather than the ~136mm equivalent short telephoto you are used to. The Tamron 17-50, doesn't look like you can.

As for what lens(es) you may need, how do you usually shoot? Did you tend to stick at 1 or 2 focal lengths on your 17-50? Or were you all over the place? If you want a short telephoto, the Canon 135L is a great lens. Otherwise, the Tamron 24-70 is a very good lens. Not quite as good optically as the Canon 24-70 v2, but still quite good. And a lot less expensive.

Do you want to be able to zoom in/out during shooting? If so you should look at investing in a true cine lens, as they are parfocal while the vast majority of still photography lenses are not.

Otherwise, what's your preferred poison? Zoom lenses won't be faster than f/2.8, but you'll often be stopped down anyway to get the DoF you need. Especially on a FF 35mm sensor. However, as usual, primes tend to be sharper and have better IQ than zooms for a lesser price.

As for audio, the 5d3 does have an audio-out jack as well as in, however if you want to get into the MagicLantern RAW video, you'll need an external recorder as it won't record any audio at all so you'll need some kind of clapboard or similar to sync up the audio in post.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> So I pulled the trigger on a 5d3.
> 
> 
> any good mono pods ? Is manfrotto the on,y viable option?


 
Make sure you get a tall enough monopod, 60 inches is often not tall enough to properly use. I need a bit taller unit than many of them. I also use Arca Swiss compatible QR plates.

I ended up purchasing a Redged monopod. with my head, its just a few inches taller than I need, so I can put the foot out in front of me to make it more stable. It has a lot of nice features for a low cost unit.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14419.msg265179#msg265179


----------



## brad-man (May 29, 2013)

I can heartily recommend the Sirui P-326 monopod. My first was the Manfrotto 680B. It is very sturdy. It is also heavy, noisy and I don't care for lever locks that get snagged on stuff. The Sirui is very solid, weighs under a pound, extends to 60" and folds down to 15" (without a head). It is eminently transportable, which means you will actually have it when you need it, and it "only" costs $100. I coupled it with a Sirui L-10 head for a sturdy lightweight combo. Hope this helps.

PS: The monopod even comes with an attached compass 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822252-REG/Sirui_BSRP326_P_326_6_Section_Carbon_Fiber.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sirui-Aluminium-Tilt-Head-L-10-for-Monopods-including-Quick-Release-Plate-/130685434434


----------

